# POWERBOOK ET WEBCAM HELP !!!



## Aurelkigalere! (23 Avril 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai un powerbook G4 et je souhaite y connecter une webcam, on m'a donné une Genius look 320 et j'ai telechargé les drivers;juske la no soucy. Quand je branche la webcam, l'appli Webcam monitor se met en route du coup une fenetre s'ouvre avec l'image (bon m'en fou un peu de me voir mais voila)
le problème c'est que quand je vais sur skype, impossible de passer en mode vidéo, quand jvé dans les paramètres skype c comme si aucune cam n'etait connectée.
Ca fait un moment que j'essaie de faire fonctionner tout ca et je commence a desesperer de pouvoir un jour pouvoir communiquer en vidéo

j'espère qu'un bon samaritain pourra venir à mon secours

merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2012)

Avec quel Os ?

Fais une recherche aussi avec "webcam skype ppc compatible"


----------



## Aurelkigalere! (23 Avril 2012)

c un os x, et je vais essayer ta recherche, j'ai encore regardé sur plein de site et g vu que d'autres s'etaient fait arnaquer avec cette webcam.

par hasard tu sais pas laquelle je pourrais acheter sinon ? j'ai regardé pour des isight mais c chaud et un peu cher pour moi

(sympa ton pti bonhomme qui rale  )


----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2012)

Dans le lien que je t'ai mis, c'est à priori les avis des gens qui essaient des caméras pour Skype (entre autres).

PS : le petit bonhomme est une coccinelle, la mascotte du dessinateur Gotlib


----------



## Aurelkigalere! (24 Avril 2012)

je suis allée sur ton lien et du coup j'ai vu des choses interressantes mais le probleme c que c des messages qui datent de 2006 ou 2008 et les web cams n'existent plus.
j'en ai trouvé une sur le site de la fnac qui à priori devrait fonctionner, je croise les doigts ! 

merci pour ton aide , bonne semaine


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2012)




----------



## Aurelkigalere! (28 Avril 2012)

alors un message a faire passer a tous ceux qui auraient le meme problème que moi , j'ai commandé sur le site de la fnac une webcam ADVANCE pour 23  et suis allée direct sur skype qui la reconnait bien.
Ce qui ne gache rien elle est toute mimi et elle fait de la lumière bleue, verte, ...

le vendeur c'est Bluetik et le service a été nickel


voilou , pour moi problème résolu youhouuuuuu


----------

